
HP ENVY x2: up to 22 hours battery life, integrated 4G LTE, and 8 GB of RAM - krn
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/envy-x2/overview.html
======
rbanffy
I really wish people would abandon this stupid kickstand form factor. It makes
for a marginally better tablet at the cost of being an awful laptop.

